# Profibus: CPU315-2DP Datenaustausch von DB´s



## nc_michael (29 Mai 2006)

Hallo, 

ich möchte zwei oder mehre CPU´s (315-2DP) über Profibus koppeln und dann Teile von Datenbausteinen über diese Verbindung austauschen. Leider habe ich schon einiges zum diesem Thema gefunden aber nur in Verbindung mit CP – Baugruppen. 
Ist der Austausch von Inhalten von Datenbaustein auch über die interne Profibusschnittstelle der CPU´s möglich ?

Für Anregungen und Tipp´s wäre ich sehr dankbar !  DANKE !


----------



## Kleissler (29 Mai 2006)

ja ist möglich

Infos unter www.kleissler.eu => SPS Kurs => downloads => Profibus Kopplung zweier CPU´s als PDF zum downloaden

Gruß


----------



## CrazyCat (31 Mai 2006)

Sollten dir diese Unterlagen nicht weiterhelfen, habe ich auch einmal eine Anleitung zur Verbindung von 2 315-2DPs über Profibus ohne zusätzliche Schnittstelle geschrieben.

Die könnte ich dir als Mail schicken.


----------



## Ralle (31 Mai 2006)

@CrazyCat

Stell das doch bitte lieber in die FAQ (für Alle).


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 Mai 2006)

@CrazyCat:
Würde mich auch sehr interessieren


----------



## nc_michael (31 Mai 2006)

Hallo, 

Danke für die Antworten, hab mir die Unterlagen mal angesehen.
Ich hatte halt gehofft, dass es noch einen anderen Weg gibt. 
Von der Art her so wie die Globaldaten bei MPI, da ich doch recht viele Daten versenden will.


----------



## CrazyCat (1 Juni 2006)

Äh, kleine Frage:

Wie krieg' ich die Datei in die FAQ?


----------



## CrazyCat (1 Juni 2006)

So, hier ist die Datei.

Vielleicht kann sie ja jemand der Zugriffsrechte auf die FAQ hat dorthin ziehen.

Unklarheiten oder Fehler in der Beschreibung bitte melden, damit ich sie korrigieren kann.


----------



## Ralle (1 Juni 2006)

Einfach PN an Markus oder plc_tippser mit Beitrag und Bitte um Eintrag in die FAQ.

Danke für die Datei.


----------



## CrazyCat (1 Juni 2006)

PN habe ich geschickt. Mal sehen.

Angesehen hat die Datei bisher ja noch niemand (bisher 0x aufgerufen).


----------



## Ralle (1 Juni 2006)

Der Zähler geht wohl nicht, ich hab sie schon 2x aufgerufen und 1x auf meinem Laptop abgespeichert  .


----------



## volker (1 Juni 2006)

jetzt scheint er zu gehen.

habs mir mal angesehen. ist doch ne stinknormale master-slave kopplung.
ich dachte jetzt kommt irgend ne wilde sache.


----------



## Ralle (1 Juni 2006)

Na Volker, haben ja auch nicht alle 1600 Beiträge  , gibt doch viele Leute, die noch nie was von Profibus und Master-Slave (War das nicht in den Südstaaten?) gehört haben. Außerdem ist immer jemand dabei, für den es *DAS ERSTE MAL* ist  .


----------



## volker (1 Juni 2006)

Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> haben ja auch nicht alle 1600 Beiträge


nun ja, man tut was man kann.  

klar gibt es hier bestimmt genug leute die das nicht wussten.
ist in der doc auch gut beschrieben wie mans machen muss.
berechtigung hat die anleitung auf jeden fall in der faq.

aber ich dachte irgendwie jetzt kommt was besonderes.



so und hier als schmackerl wenn man das über den mpi-bus machen möchte.  

*mpi-kopplung über globaldaten. 
*
1. projekt in s7 anlegen. und alle cpus die daten austauschen sollen im projekt anlegen. (also mindestens 2 cpus). maximale teilnehmerzahl ist 15. 

2. doppelklick auf den mpi-bus öffnet netpro. dort die cpus mit dem mpi-bus vernetzen. 

3. rechtklick auf mpi-bus/'globaldaten definieren'. 
doppelklick auf eine leere tabelle und eine cpu aus dem projekt auswählen. 
dort für jede cpu ein oder mehrere empfangs/sende-daten eintragen.


----------



## CrazyCat (2 Juni 2006)

Nö, das ist nichts wildes.

Wie bereits festgestellt wurde handelt es sich um eine stinknormale Master - Slave Kopplung.

Ich habe mir das mal aufgeschrieben, da ich auch nach der x - ten Einrichtung noch immer kleine Probleme hatte (Verdammt wie ging das nochmal? Das lief doch schon mal!)


----------

